# One woman took off her makeup for a month...



## joy2day (Nov 8, 2009)

How do you all see wearing makeup...is it hiding behind a mask, or is it simple enhancement...

*A Month without Makeup*

What one woman learned by ditching her mascara and blush
Interview by Raelynn Eickhoff | posted 11/04/2009

*W*hen Constance Rhodes viewed America the Beautiful, a documentary about America's obsession with beauty, she felt convicted to test her personal dependence on cosmetics by pledging to go without makeup for one month. The recovering bulimic and co-founder of The True Campaign documented her experience on her blog at www.truecampaign.org. Intrigued by her "bold-faced" move, TCW asked Constance to tell us what she learned through this experiment.

You gave up wearing makeup. That's huge in our culture!
I know! Last year I watched America the Beautiful, which asked the question: Do we have an unhealthy obsession with beauty? This was right where I've lived much of my life since I struggled for years with an eating disorder. When I first became involved in The True Campaign, which has the mission to "challenge cultural views of beauty and identity," I knew God was going to use my role to strip away some of my own false beliefs in these areas. While not a Christian film, America the Beautiful reinforces God's truth that our value doesn't rest in looking a particular way, as dictated by our culture.

What did you hope to accomplish?

I wanted to challenge my human desire to be noticed for my appearance. Looking "perfect" has been a god to me. But I was also interested in propelling a Christ-centered message about beauty to others by removing my "mask."

Was it just a ban of makeup, or did you include perfume and hair products as well?

I only did makeup. Honestly, though, I'm as obsessed about my hair as I am about makeup, so there's probably another experiment coming. But I can only take one step at a time!

What was the most challenging part?

The first day. Daily I posted a photo on my Facebook page of me without makeup. It felt incredibly vulnerable. I was terrified that people who knew me—especially men—would reject me.

And how did people respond?

Really positively. They affirmed me and told me how beautiful I was. At first I was like, "Yeah, whatever." But when you hear often enough that you don't look freakishly ugly, you reach a point where you've got to choose to believe the truth or continue holding onto the lies.
Why do you think women develop such a dependency on makeup?
We're products of our culture. Only after going without makeup for a month did I realize how silly it can be to think we've got to have all these colors and dark lashes and perfect lips. Going deeper, I'm learning that we focus on beauty (or whatever else becomes our god) to avoid contending with disappointment. If I can make my appearance the reason people do or don't like me, then I have an easy way of avoiding the fact that some people simply aren't going to respond to me the way I wish they would.

Is that what you learned about yourself?

Yes. I learned that the world won't end if I don't look a particular way, and I'm not as ugly as I thought I was. I also learned that underneath it all, on some deep, seemingly untouchable level, I still believe parts of me are too "ugly" to be loved. So during that month I read and reread Proverbs 29:25, which in _The message_ reads, "The fear of human opinion disables; trusting in GOD protects you from that."

The month is over. So are you back to wearing makeup?

I am. But at least a few days a week I don't put it on, and I try to go without it in a variety of settings, including work, church, and shopping.
Any surprising discoveries about your faith?

As with any practice we do in an effort to be more Christ-like, we can end up becoming even more focused on ourselves than we were to begin with. It's similar to the Jews who were so intent on following the law that they missed Christ right in front of them. Ultimately it's not whether or not I wear makeup that God cares about, but whether or not I'm in bondage to it.

Copyright © 2009 by the author or Christianity Today International/Today's Christian Woman magazine.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 8, 2009)

Joy2day...Im going to get you...this really hits me right now that Im going to do a beauty face..no wig no makeup...this will be hard 2 weeks...Lord help me..


----------



## msa (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting. I don't wear makeup anyway, I'd rather people know what they're getting up front. But, I don't see an issue with makeup unless the individual makes it one. If you can't ever leave the house without it, that might be a problem. And sometimes it makes it seem like the person doesn't appreciate what God gave them (as far as looks).


----------



## joy2day (Nov 8, 2009)

coco_diva4 said:


> Joy2day...Im going to get you...this really hits me right now that Im going to do a beauty face..no wig no makeup...this will be hard 2 weeks...Lord help me..


 
LOL Coco!  Personally I think that makeup done right is very attractive. Now, some may not like my next statement, but, I actually like my appearance more when I have some makeup on; atleast a little mascara and foundation and gloss. I don't always wear a "full face" but when done right, it is becoming, and I get compliments...So, am I wrong because I feel I look better with it on? 

Also, to MSA, so you think that by wearing makeup, people would niot really *see* you? Hmmmmm, something to think about...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 8, 2009)

joy2day said:


> LOL Coco!  Personally I think that makeup done right is very attractive. Now, some may not like my next statement, but, I actually like my appearance more when I have some makeup on; atleast a little mascara and foundation and gloss. I don't always wear a "full face" but when done right, it is becoming, and I get compliments...*So, am I wrong because I feel I look better with it on? *
> 
> Also, to MSA, so you think that by wearing makeup, people would niot really *see* you? Hmmmmm, something to think about...



I know you weren't talking to me but I feel compelled to answer this. No. You're not wrong because you feel you look better with it on. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't wear alot of make up but when I do wear it, I don't like to look painted. I've always believed that make up should enhance not always "cover up". 

I think when it becomes an obsession that there's a problem lingering somewhere. (Not saying this about YOU) An associate of mine will literally break down if she can't wear full make up. I do mean full mask type make up. And she's a pretty lady. It's not wrong per se, it's just that there are underlying issues that need to be addressed. Does that make sense? 

**********

I think people take things to the extreme. I mean, it's cool that she did that as her road to self discovery and to get closer to The Creator but honestly it's not that big of a deal. I'd rather see people dedicated to being nicer to each other, respecting each other, valuing life and love, and not hiding behind the veil of God to do ugliness.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 8, 2009)

joy2day said:


> LOL Coco!  Personally I think that makeup done right is very attractive. Now, some may not like my next statement, but, I actually like my appearance more when I have some makeup on; atleast a little mascara and foundation and gloss. I don't always wear a "full face" but when done right, it is becoming, and I get compliments...*So, am I wrong because I feel I look better with it on*?
> 
> Also, to MSA, so you think that by wearing makeup, people would niot really *see* you? Hmmmmm, something to think about...


 


No your not wrong for thinking you look better with it on..for me..I will be real transparent here..I have always been a chunky since I was little..so when I got older my mom would say you can't ever leave with out your face made up..esp to church or work...So with extreme low self esteem,being raped,molested and turning tricks makeup became a way to make myself look like I wanted to..I also have a natural baby face.....so many people think im much younger than I am...I started wearing wigs when I was a junior in hs..and its been a part of me since...I have gone natural..twice...and Im still am..but I only wear my natural hair out on wash day...I look in the mirror and see disgusting...with nappy hair...I know God is working on me and through me..so its time for me to face what God gave me.. and break strong holds and fears...I can't count how much makeup and hair i have bought over the years..probable enough to buy a small child and car...this is a very big thing for me..im going to blog on my facebook about it and take pictures of my styles and feelings..i am really doing this afraid and nervous..im like shacking right now bc Im thinking God why did you have to do this now..like couldnt you wait until Im married and no one will want me or until im a size 2..but I know neither of them are promised or even realistic...so this is why I will be on a no beauty wearing no buy until my bday on the 21st..


----------



## joy2day (Nov 8, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I know you weren't talking to me but I feel compelled to answer this. No. You're not wrong because you feel you look better with it on. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't wear alot of make up but when I do wear it, I don't like to look painted. I've always believed that make up should enhance not always "cover up".
> 
> I think when it becomes an obsession that there's a problem lingering somewhere. (Not saying this about YOU) An associate of mine will literally break down if she can't wear full make up. I do mean full mask type make up. And she's a pretty lady. It's not wrong per se, it's just that there are underlying issues that need to be addressed. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


 
Hi, there...my question that you quoted was for anyone, I wasn't asking any particular poster...and I agree with you, there is some underlying issue persent when people are obssessed with being completely made up 24-7. I have heard stories of women (especially older women back in the day) who would go to sleep in makeup. Their husbands never saw them without makeup on! That to me is extreme. And that would be the example of hiding behind "the mask..."

You say above that it is no big deal, but if we agree that there are underlying psychological issues for why women feel like they need to be glamazons all the time, the issue may be bigger than we think...


----------



## joy2day (Nov 8, 2009)

coco_diva4 said:


> No your not wrong for thinking you look better with it on..for me..I will be real transparent here..I have always been a chunky since I was little..so when I got older my mom would say you can't ever leave with out your face made up..esp to church or work...So with extreme low self esteem,being raped,molested and turning tricks makeup became a way to make myself look like I wanted to..I also have a natural baby face.....so many people think im much younger than I am...I started wearing wigs when I was a junior in hs..and its been a part of me since...I have gone natural..twice...and Im still am..but I only wear my natural hair out on wash day...I look in the mirror and see disgusting...with nappy hair...I know God is working on me and through me..so its time for me to face what God gave me.. and break strong holds and fears...I can't count how much makeup and hair i have bought over the years..probable enough to buy a small child and car...this is a very big thing for me..im going to blog on my facebook about it and take pictures of my styles and feelings..i am really doing this afraid and nervous..im like shacking right now bc Im thinking God why did you have to do this now..like couldnt you wait until Im married and no one will want me or until im a size 2..but I know neither of them are promised or even realistic...so this is why I will be on a no beauty wearing no buy until my bday on the 21st..


 
Coco, I hear you. The makeup for you has been layers of protection...the sweet baby faced girl on the inside is who you really are...funny thing is, even with the makeup on you, I still see that sweet baby face, truly, the makeup doesn't cover her up...You have to walk with the Lord right here and peel back the layers of foundation and lashes to see who you have been all along, through all of the hurt and pain that has been inflicted on you. Girl, you have such a powerful testimony for one so young, it blows me away...And you know, you are not alone in the things you've been through, never forget that. Lil Sis, you inspire ME...


----------



## msa (Nov 8, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Also, to MSA, so you think that by wearing makeup, people would niot really *see* you? Hmmmmm, something to think about...



I'll see if I can explain this right.

For me, not wearing makeup is like a defense mechanism. I learned early on that if you accept something about yourself then when people try to make you feel bad about it, it won't work. IMO, *sometimes* certain enhancements can signal to people that you don't accept yourself as is and it shows them that you are less secure in that area so it's the perfect thing to insult or antagonize you about.

People can't make fun of my acne or make me feel uncomfortable about it because I'm putting it out there for the world to see, it's not covered/softened by makeup. 

Or when I meet guys, they're seeing my real face, not a made up face. So if they like the way I look I know it's because they like my actual face, not any enhancements.

To me, wearing makeup means people are not seeing the "real" me. Same as wearing a push up bra or spanx.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 8, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Coco, I hear you. The makeup for you has been layers of protection...the sweet baby faced girl on the inside is who you really are...funny thing is, even with the makeup on you, I still see that sweet baby face, truly, the makeup doesn't cover her up...You have to walk with the Lord right here and peel back the layers of foundation and lashes to see who you have been all along, through all of the hurt and pain that has been inflicted on you. Girl, you have such a powerful testimony for one so young, it blows me away...And you know, you are not alone in the things you've been through, never forget that. Lil Sis, you inspire ME...


 

Ah Joy2day...Makeup has been my protector..but no more..I really try to go dark with the eyes to make myself  look older...But my baby face is doesn't go away.God is making me naked in a sense open and all my issues are right there in my face.Now Im dealing with them.I use to take 3 sleeping pills so I wouldnt have to face myself.Now I dont have time for nonsense..yes my testimony is little more than the average bear..but God uses everything to help others with.Im  happy and sad that people have dealt with similar or worst stuff than I have bc Im happy others can relate but sad that I know you may be going through like me..


----------



## Coffee (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a funny story regarding make-up. When I was moving years ago, my new boyfriend was coming over to help me move. my BF was there and she was like "aren't you going to put some make up on" I'm like, girl I'm moving why do I need make-up? She was just stunned I was going to let him see me without make up. Little did I know at the time, he preferred me without make up. I told my BF, he's going to see me without make-up more than he will with make-up. We have been married 10 years .

ETA: I played tennis for years, and I never wore make-up while playing, so I got used to not wearing it the majority of the time. I've never understood women who wear make-up while working out or playing tennis...I mean why, you're just going to sweat it off!!


----------



## joy2day (Nov 8, 2009)

msa said:


> I'll see if I can explain this right.
> 
> *For me, not wearing makeup is like a defense mechanism. I learned early on that if you accept something about yourself then when people try to make you feel bad about it, it won't work. IMO, sometimes certain enhancements can signal to people that you don't accept yourself as is and it shows them that you are less secure in that area so it's the perfect thing to insult or antagonize you about.*
> 
> ...


 
Ladies, I find this to be a fascinating discussion. On the one hand we have a Sister, Coco, who used makeup to "protect" herself and shield herself...and then we have Sister MSA who says that she defended herself by NOT wearing any; she's decided that in order to "protect" herself, she had to "cut to the chase" so to speak and put herself out there, "Flaws and All" as Beyonce says.

Two young ladies, both equally beautiful in their own right, having to peel back the same layers, makekup or no makeup...


----------



## joy2day (Nov 8, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I have a funny story regarding make-up. When I was moving years ago, my new boyfriend was coming over to help me move. my BF was there and she was like "aren't you going to put some make up on" I'm like, girl I'm moving why do I need make-up? She was just stunned I was going to let him see me without make up. Little did I know at the time, he preferred me without make up. I told my BF, he's going to see me without make-up more than he will with make-up. We have been married 10 years .


 
Coffee, thanks for your post. It brings home the point about us as women being able to accept ourselves and love ourselves with makeup or without. The makeup in and of itself is not the issue. I have heard many men say that they prefere women without makeup...some of those chicks at the MAC counter would scare the crap outta some brothers I know! But, oftentimes we as women think that we wouldn't be accepted if we don't put on _*some*_ makeup...I might be diggin in my own back yard on that one...However, I was raised to believe that makeup should never cover up or be "mask like" it should only enhance, and that is what I like about makeup. Plus, I have always felt like makeup was one of an array of things that distinguises me from my male counterparts. I equate it as part of my femininity...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2009)

I stopped wearing makeup a few years ago and I love my 'Natural' skin.  It's beautiful.  

One day, I just got tired of the same daily routine, of 'putting my face on'.   I didn't think too much about it, I just left home sans' mascara, blush and lipstick and I had a beautiful day.   

I do not like wearing foundation; *truly* I do not like foundation on my skin.  I never liked mascara on my eyelashes.  It was just 'too much'.  I do not like putting anything on my eyebrows, because it reminded me of older women with that dark crayon look.  My natural brows were always just fine. 

Not wearing makeup made me pay more attention to taking better care of my skin and my skin regimine is so simple.   I just recently purchased the Clarisonic facial cleaner and I love it.  My face just glows and it really cleans deep down and exfoliates the surface skin.  

I began to condition my eyeslashes with castor oil each night, they are healthier than ever.  During the day, I use *clear* Mascara with a few drops of SAA (Silk Amino Acids) mixed in the container to keep my lashes conditioned; this also helps them grow.   

I wear clear polish on my nails; for dressy occasions, I wear a French mani.  ( I put color on my toenails  )  

So instead of makeup, I wear 'me' each day.  I keep my hair looking nice and a clean face and a favorite pair of earrings.   

Only on dressy occasions do I wear make up.   :reddancer:


----------



## joy2day (Nov 8, 2009)

Shimmie, thanks for your reply. Yep, gotta say, I love my clarisonic too! I have always had skin issues, so evening my skin tone is important, but, I agree that skincare is more important that the actual application of makeup--we all need to be finding out what is good for our particular skins and any issues that we may have, regardless of whether we wear makeup or not.

BTW, I had read about the Silk Amino Acids in the Makeup Forum some months back, I gotta try that!

It is worth noting that the woman being interviewed in the article was also recovering from Bulimia, so it seems that she had some real self image issues. Which would speak to her desire for her "face" everyday, and indicates why it is so traumatizing for her to be bare faced for a month. I am thinking about that India Arie song, "I am not my hair." I am not all the makeup on my vanity! If no one gets anything else from this article/thread, I hope women see that, yeah, we do makeup or we don't do makeup; but the application of makeup should not be crucial to our feeling beautifiul about ourselves. True beauty can't be purchased at the drug/department store. We find true beauty through our faith in the Lord, and the goodness that only flows thorugh Him to us. Trying to "cover up" pain, however you try, is all in vain. You can't hide it and ultimately, you are only fooling yourself...


----------



## Dove56 (Nov 8, 2009)

What does wearing makeup or not wearing makeup have to do with who you are as a person? I personally love very light makeup but when I was in the military I really didn't wear it often.  Asking me to not wear it at all is like asking me to not comb my hair.  If you have balanced features, nice bone structure and clear skin you probably don't "need" it anyway but that doesn't mean you don't like it. That being said,  Halle Berry is a perfect example of how I like my makeup to look, nice and natural.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Shimmie, thanks for your reply. Yep, gotta say, I love my clarisonic too! I have always had skin issues, so evening my skin tone is important, but, I agree that skincare is more important that the actual application of makeup--we all need to be finding out what is good for our particular skins and any issues that we may have, regardless of whether we wear makeup or not.
> 
> BTW, I had read about the Silk Amino Acids in the Makeup Forum some months back, I gotta try that!
> 
> ...


 
I love that song by India Arie....


----------



## joy2day (Nov 8, 2009)

Veejee said:


> *What does wearing makeup or not wearing makeup have to do with who you are as a person?* I personally love very light makeup but when I was in the military I really didn't wear it often. Asking me to not wear it at all is like asking me to not comb my hair. If you have balanced features, nice bone structure and clear skin you probably don't "need" it anyway but that doesn't mean you don't like it. That being said, Halle Berry is a perfect example of how I like my makeup to look, nice and natural.


 
Veejee, a lot of women identify themselves by their makeup... they feel like they are not beautiful unless they have it on. I stated in an earlier post that I do wear it and enjoy it as an enhancement (and it makes me feel feminine) but for some women, it goes beyond that...some think that they can't be and feel attractive without it...(i.e. the woman in the article) And, I do agree that I do feel more "polished" when I wear mine, regardless of the amount I decide to wear today...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I have a funny story regarding make-up. When I was moving years ago, my new boyfriend was coming over to help me move. my BF was there and she was like "aren't you going to put some make up on" I'm like, girl I'm moving why do I need make-up? She was just stunned I was going to let him see me without make up. Little did I know at the time, he preferred me without make up. I told my BF, he's going to see me without make-up more than he will with make-up. We have been married 10 years .
> 
> ETA: I played tennis for years, and I never wore make-up while playing, so I got used to not wearing it the majority of the time. I've never understood women who wear make-up while working out or playing tennis*...*
> 
> *I mean why, you're just goingt to sweat it off*!!


 
Oooo, this is another reason, because of the gym.  Gym and Makeup do not mix.   

However, there is always a beautiful glow on my cheeks from exercise.  I'm glowing.  I call it, "Nature's Blush".   :blush3:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Veejee, a lot of women identify themselves by their makeup... they feel like they are not beautiful unless they have it on. I stated in an earlier post that I do wear it and enjoy it as an enhancement (and it makes me feel feminine) but for some women, it goes beyond that...some think that they can't be and feel attractive without it...(i.e. the woman in the article)
> 
> *And, I do agree that I do feel more "polished" when I wear mine, regardless of the amount I decide to wear today*...


 
This is why I wear it on 'special occasions' and when I'm in a show.  When we have a performance, it goes with the costuming for 'stage presence'.  

I love 'dressing up' and being a girlie girl.  :reddancer:    I just can't handle 'everyday'.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2009)

coco_diva4 said:


> Ah Joy2day...Makeup has been my protector..but no more..I really try to go dark with the eyes to make myself look older...But my baby face is doesn't go away.God is making me naked in a sense open and all my issues are right there in my face.Now Im dealing with them.
> 
> I use to take 3 sleeping pills so I wouldnt have to face myself.  Now I dont have time for nonsense..yes my testimony is little more than the average bear..but God uses everything to help others with.  Im happy and sad that people have dealt with similar or worst stuff than I have bc Im happy others can relate but sad that I know you may be going through like me..


 
Sweet Coco, this is for you . . .

_A Gift is as a precious stone in the eyes of him that hath it: whithersoever it turneth, it prospereth._   ---  Proverbs 17:8

_A man's Gift maketh room for him, and bringeth him before great men. _
                                                               --- Proverbs 18:16

Coco, you are an 'Artist'.  You have a Gift, a Gift of Beauty.  You are literally the Raphael of Artisry who can create sheer beauty upon the canvas of someone's face.  You truly have a Gift with makeup.  Your picture is absolutely gorgeous.  Your eyes are stunning and in total perfection of someone who applies makeup with class.   

Now the enemy may have misused your 'Gift' and given it a negative  purpose; yet on the other hand, God has a postitive plan and purpose for it.  

From your Gift, you know how to make women feel 'better' about  themselves.   

We know that there are women (and men) who do need makeup to hide imperfections or what I prefer to call 'challenges'.    It could be for any reason.   And you have the God given Gift to help these people enter the world without shame or fears of rejection.  

Am I making any sense?   Just because I have chosen to forego wearing makeup each day, I don't expect others to follow suit.  

One of the Names of our Precious God is "Jehovah Jireh', the God who provides, His Provision shall be seen.   Someone is in need of your Gift.

Your Gift is an answer to someone's prayers.  In the Society in which we live, your Gift is literally someone's lifeline for their line of work, or for someone who may have been injured (physically or emotionally) just to re-enter society without folks giving them unmerited stares.  

Hear what I'm saying.  No matter what you decide to do, always remember that your makeup talent and skills are God's Gift in you.  We all have Gifts which are an answer to someone else's prayer.  Your make up skills are definitely that.  

From this moment on, when you wear your makeup, always remember that it is 'displaying' your Gift.   It is showing the world, the beautiful skills that you have and as God promises in His word, "Your Gift will make room for you; it will bring you before important men.  

Coco... someone is looking for you.  For you are the answer to their prayers.  We judge not why they need you; instead we praise God for using you as His yielded and Gifted Vessel, to help someone who could not help themselves.  Because of God, you are there for them. 

Girl, lemme tell you.  I love your eyes.    If I had your skills, I'd be wearing them too.   And nobody could tell me nuthin'.  I'd be too fly.  

Yes I would.    :reddancer:    

Coco... satan is trying to steal your gift; he's such a liar.  If you want to wear your makeup, wear it and enjoy it.   If you don't want to wear it, that's perfectly fine as well.   Just always remember, that when you do, God is showing off your skills to important people who desire them.

Work those eyes, Sweet Coco...    Holla!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 8, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Sweet Coco, this is for you . . .
> 
> _A Gift is as a precious stone in the eyes of him that hath it: whithersoever it turneth, it prospereth._ --- Proverbs 17:8
> 
> ...


 

Ah my big sis Shimmie likes my eyes..I know that this a true talent from God bc I wasn't good with makeup until I was coming through my depression and suicide..It was like paint...and i was a canvas that I could always use..I won't ever not do anyone makeup..but I feel anixious about people seeing me without makeup..like are they going to think Im sick or tired..esp since I have always came made up..but I have to learn to see what God see all the time..he sees pass my MAC and wigs...This might be helpful to my skin and hair as well..I will be taking the time I would use to do my makeup and use it to study my bible and listen to the word..I already listen to Joyce Meyer when I do my makeup but I know if I want to go anywhere in the Lord I need to know Gods attributes..by reading his word..:blush3:


----------



## Dove56 (Nov 8, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Veejee, a lot of women identify themselves by their makeup... they feel like they are not beautiful unless they have it on. I stated in an earlier post that I do wear it and enjoy it as an enhancement (and it makes me feel feminine) but for some women, it goes beyond that...some think that they can't be and feel attractive without it...(i.e. the woman in the article) And, I do agree that I do feel more "polished" when I wear mine, regardless of the amount I decide to wear today...



I guess if you wear a mask that's probably true.  I have an aunt that covers her freckles and it looks like 2 inch spackle on her face.  She looks about 20 years younger without it but she hates her freckles.  

I definitely feel more attractive with my makeup, even if it's liner and gloss. Shoot, I think the most beautiful person on earth would look better with *something* on.  My makeup takes about 4-5 minutes in the morning and my hair takes about 3 minutes to unwrap it, brush and go.  I just don't feel like myself if I'm not groomed (unless I'm at the gym then I don't care how I look lol.) I guess as long as you have a healthy perspective that's what's most important.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2009)

Veejee said:


> I guess if you wear a mask that's probably true. I have an aunt that covers her freckles and it looks like 2 inch spackle on her face. She looks about 20 years younger without it but she hates her freckles.
> 
> I definitely feel more attractive with my makeup, even if it's liner and gloss. Shoot, I think the most beautiful person on earth would look better with *something* on. My makeup takes about 4-5 minutes in the morning and my hair takes about 3 minutes to unwrap it, brush and go. I just don't feel like myself if I'm not groomed (unless I'm at the gym then I don't care how I look lol.) I guess as long as you have a healthy perspective that's what's most important.


 
Veejee, ask your aunt to apply 'Lemon Juice' to her freckles.  Lemon juice fades them.   Just use it straight, the juice from a fresh lemon; she can dap a little on the freckled areas, and allow it to dry.  Don't rinse it off. 

It's a natural skin lightner and it really works.  It did wonders on my knees and elbows.    

Tell her to make sure to stay out of the sun, during the treatment, and to use a nice face creme to keep her skin soft.  She should see a big difference in a few weeks.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2009)

coco_diva4 said:


> Ah my big sis Shimmie likes my eyes..I know that this a true talent from God bc I wasn't good with makeup until I was coming through my depression and suicide..It was like paint...and i was a canvas that I could always use..I won't ever not do anyone makeup..but I feel anixious about people seeing me without makeup..like are they going to think Im sick or tired..esp since I have always came made up..but I have to learn to see what God see all the time..he sees pass my MAC and wigs...This might be helpful to my skin and hair as well..
> 
> *I will be taking the time I would use to do my makeup and use it to study my bible and listen to the word..I already listen to Joyce Meyer when I do my makeup but I know if I want to go anywhere in the Lord I need to know Gods attributes..by reading his word*..:blush3:


 
You are such a blessing.  I'm gonna have to start calling you my 'big sis'.     So much Godly wisdom and strength is flowing from your heart and it's refreshing my soul, indeed.   

Blessings, Angel.  :group2:


----------



## Mamita (Nov 9, 2009)

I used to wear make up, and as i grew in christ the need left me...

i never wore much, mascara gloss and foundation. But as i was seeking the Lord while i was still toying with the idea of stopping all together, i saw a coworker, white middle aged woman, sweetest person, very nice and she had this big zit on her face, dont remember where, nice and red lol 
and that day as i looked at her, doing her thing i reaslised, wow she doesnt give a crap, i would have been busy all morning trying to cover this bad boy up, and been sad when i leave that it was still seeable. 
so one day (just like every other change i made one day i did it and the day after, and never went back, like smoking, wearing skirts, taking out my nose ring etc...) i went to work with nothing, and the rest is history.

I see here people saying it's what inside that matters, but as christians what's outside is just as important, you cant be a light to the world and an exemple if what's inside and outside is not the same. 
When u die u wont be wearing no make up, wont have ur fake hair and fake boobs in front of the creator, then what? then he's gonna say, "yep that's who u are, and u showed that to no one for my sake, you were ashamed of what i gave you, now i'm ashamed of you"
the way i see it now, is like someone who posted, what you see is what you get, if you dont like that today i got a zit on my forehead get to steppin, cause it will be gone tomorrow but back someday.
aint no one on this earth that puts food on my table but the Lord and me, i dont owe a perfect appearance to nobody.
if i cant do anything with my hair that day i wear a bun or a ponytail not a wig. if i look tired, people will tell me i look tired and maybe they'll leave me alone lol 
Whoever tries to make you feel bad for not wearing anything THAT IS A LIE, and their own image problem, not yours

Dont be afraid, you have a job to do hopefully, or class to go to, just do what u have to do. You ll save money and a lot of anxiety.

PS real men dont like make up on their women


----------



## ToyToy (Nov 9, 2009)

I like makeup. I don't wear it often (in fact, I could go a month without wearing any), and when I do I like to play up certain parts of my face e.g. my eyes. I see nothing wrong with that. Makeup is not my god and, while I love it and love reading about it, I have no obsession with it. I think the only way someone may not see "the real you" when wearing makeup is if you transformed your whole face.

I also don't think wearing makeup takes away from my Christianity (not saying anyone here is saying that), my purpose in life or my personal daily walk with God. Some women like shoes and bags and spend £££ on both; others like toys (technology) and spend ££££ on those; I like make-up and skin care and occasionally spend ££ on these. There are other much more subtle things that can take away from our walk with God - I don't really think make-up is one of them (unless it really has become an unhealthy obsession). JMHO...


----------



## CoilyFields (Nov 9, 2009)

Anything can become a god...and anything can get in the way of knowing both that we are fearfully and wonderfully made and that we must be concerned with the inner woman and not only the outward adornments.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 9, 2009)

The pastor of a church I use to attend would say the following...
"ladies, if you wear make-up then wear it proudly...God does not mind a lil "help me out!"


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 9, 2009)

coco_diva4 said:


> Ah my big sis Shimmie likes my eyes..I know that this a true talent from God bc I wasn't good with makeup until I was coming through my depression and suicide..It was like paint...and i was a canvas that I could always use..I won't ever not do anyone makeup..but I feel anixious about people seeing me without makeup..like are they going to think Im sick or tired..esp since I have always came made up..but I have to learn to see what God see all the time..he sees pass my MAC and wigs...This might be helpful to my skin and hair as well..I will be taking the time I would use to do my makeup and use it to study my bible and listen to the word..I already listen to Joyce Meyer when I do my makeup but I know if I want to go anywhere in the Lord I need to know Gods attributes..by reading his word..:blush3:


 
I love your post!  It is great that you're building up your spiritual beauty! God will really bless you for your sacrifice. 

I love me some makeup myself, and it was a bit of an obsession, but I don't wear foundation often. I like my skin to be natural and glowing with very light blush, but I love my eye shadows, I have literally every shade in the rainbow. I had a stye last week and it forced me not to wear eye make up for several days and I learned again to appreciate my natural beauty. I still firmly believe that I look better with a little something on, but I'm certainly not afraid to step out without anything on my face.

And I agree with the ladies who say skin care is so important. I love clear, smooth, glowing skin. And yes, exercise, drinking water and eating lots of fruits and veggies will help with the natural glow. I am SO getting a Clarisonic!


----------



## joy2day (Nov 9, 2009)

Butterfly, yea get you a Clarisonic girl, you will not regret it!

Ultimately, I believe that if we are wearing makeup, we should be doing it strictly because we want to, and not because we think we have to do it out of obligation to other people. I started hearing a certain theme in a couple of the posters that seemed to say that women wore makeup to please other people--ladies, I personally have been delivered from folks! Praise God! There ain't nothing that I do or don't do to satisfy folks, 'cause folks are never satisfied regardless of what I do! 

Makeup is a funny thing in the Black community...I can remember growing up, I would experiment with it as a teen...now my girlfriends, and most girls in my 'hood (Queens, NY) weren't into much makeup, it was almost a taboo for some of them. But when I went to my 50% white H.S., well then it was different, girls there were rocking all kinds of crazy 80's makeup! The point is, I was fascinated with it, but my peers at home weren't feelin me. I put it on 'cause *I liked it*. 

Moral of the story, Do YOU! It's not about pleasing men, being accepted or not accepted. Folks are gonna talk, maybelline or no maybelline, so if maybellline is what you want to put on at 7 AM on your way to work, help yourself! But keep it all in balance. As it has been stated, the inside is where your beauty is really coming from. What you do to your hair and put on your face is simply the finishing touch.


----------



## sidney (Nov 9, 2009)

Life is short, if you want to put a little makeup on, put it on.  I don't wear a lot of makeup but I wear eyeliner and eyeshadow because it makes me feel more like a lady when  I wear it.  I don't think anyone should feel bad about it.  Every woman knows what to do to make herself look great so if that means adding on a little makeup, don't deny yourself.  

If you don't recognize yourself when you take it off though that may be a problem,lol.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Butterfly, yea get you a Clarisonic girl, you will not regret it!
> 
> Ultimately, I believe that if we are wearing makeup, we should be doing it strictly because we want to, and not because we think we have to do it out of obligation to other people. I started hearing a certain theme in a couple of the posters that seemed to say that women wore makeup to please other people--ladies, I personally have been delivered from folks! Praise God! There ain't nothing that I do or don't do to satisfy folks, 'cause folks are never satisfied regardless of what I do!
> 
> ...


 
Excellent Post, Joy...  

@ the bolded.  This is a very interesting statement.   I remember as a teen, and even now, that most makeup was made for White women.   It was a longggggggggggg time before "Black" was MAC instead of Wack.  

It was always 'too light' or too red.   Nothing to truly compliment our beautiful complexions.  I always knew when it was time for Church because my grandmom's face was always light brown from the powder she had on her face.  

I'm simply being real.  It was her sincere effort to get dressed up, the same as 'we' do today.   It's just that back then, my grandparents didn't have the MaC advantages that we have today.  

I love my grandmom.  

There were two pancakes in my grandmom's life.  The ones she cooked for breakfast and the other was 'pancake' makeup that she applied to her beautiful skin, just to feel dressed up. 

We've really come a long way with makeup that finally blends with our skin, but now only not to wear it.   

And I loveeeeeee my Clarisonic....


----------



## joy2day (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL at "pancakes" Shimmie, and you are so right...we've come such a long way in terms of finding colors that compliment us...and then I still hear sisters say that they sometimes still struggle with foundations and powder color. Truly, MAC did change a lot for us, but isn't it kinda sad that Fashion Fair wasn't the one that broke us through? Fashion Fair is the one that was ALWAYS too orange or too red for me!!!! They of all companies should have gotten it right!



Shimmie said:


> Excellent Post, Joy...
> 
> @ the bolded. This is a very interesting statement. I remember as a teen, and even now, that most makeup was made for White women. It was a longggggggggggg time before "Black" was MAC instead of Wack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2009)

joy2day said:


> LOL at "pancakes" Shimmie, and you are so right...we've come such a long way in terms of finding colors that compliment us...and then I still hear sisters say that they sometimes still struggle with foundations and powder color.
> 
> Truly, MAC did change a lot for us,
> 
> ...


 
You are so right about Fashion Fair makeup.  I couldn't wear it either.  Their chemical base was orange; especially in their lip colors.  

Fashion Fair tried their best; it was all about capital.  If they had the funds for labs and improvements and better marketing, they would have been what MAC is today.  

I feel sad when I see Cover Girl making money off of Queen Latifa, and Nutrigena making fortunes off of Gabrille Union; Revlon making money off of Halle Berry and Beyonce'.   The only persons getting the money are Queen, Halle, Beyonce' and Gabrielle, for they are getting a salary for doing the commercials.  

However, these companies still aren't doing enough for 'AA's as they could / should be.   Queen and Gabrielle and em' are just 'bait' to get us in there with our money.

These are just some of the things I think about.  I mean what out of that money comes into the Black community as opposed to out of the community.   Another reason for me not to wear or spend a fortune on makeup.    

I love seeing these girls prosper (the actresses in the commercials), they're working hard, but there's no real reward in it for Blacks as a whole.  Neither in the product nor the profit. 

We need to have our 'own'.... there's no reason why we can't.

If Coco Diva, starts a makeup line, I'll start wearing it again.   

I mean, why not?  She has the wonderful skills.    But I'm not touching my eyebrows.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 9, 2009)

Aight then, I guess we got a challenge for Coco for 2010! Miss Coco, I hope you see us talking 'bout you...

Community development (more like kingdom development) is one of my secret passions...so much greed and abuse of power in our society...Everyone has game; they want to take your dollar, but don't want to reinvest a dollar in the communities that are making them filthy rich...but alas, that is a topic for another day.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Aight then, I guess we got a challenge for Coco for 2010! Miss Coco, I hope you see us talking 'bout you...
> 
> Community development (more like kingdom development) is one of my secret passions...so much greed and abuse of power in our society...Everyone has game; they want to take your dollar, but don't want to reinvest a dollar in the communities that are making them filthy rich...but alas, that is a topic for another day.


 
Alas, my sister.. Alas!  Another topic, another day.

Coco Diva's Makeup Line...

_*Coco Sheers for Coco Browns...*  _


Now for my Coco Beauty Sleep... _ _

_Sweet Sleep Lady Angels.... Sweet sleep.  Your makeup will keep. :Rose:_


----------



## Almaz (Nov 9, 2009)

I rarely wear Makeup. I don't like that way it feels on my face. But thank G-d I was blessed with great skin so when I do I just put on a little lipstick. But I am all about the skin care. that is where I am the product junkie. I like makeup I love having it in my house but as far as wearing it everyday I don't. Also I am kind of lazy too. I find it a chore to get up and put on makeup everyday. I would win this challenge easy


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 9, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Alas, my sister.. Alas! Another topic, another day.
> 
> Coco Diva's Makeup Line...
> 
> ...


 

I see when I leave the CF board I get called out..A makeup line that would be something..and if it would make the beautiful divine Shimme wear makeup again well..idk..

I sleep sounds so good right now..if only I could relax..today has been a day..my newborn nephew broke out of the for his debut..Im soo happy..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

I like wearing makeup...it's a girl thang

I don't wear foundation much...but, I do wear eyeshadow, eyeliner and mascara.  I wear a nice lipliner and lipgloss.

Love it...and it doesn't take away from who I am and whose I am.

Do you, Boo! (ok, ok..Shimmie..I heard you)


----------



## Mamita (Nov 10, 2009)

well if u're not wearing it for other people, why do u take it off at night? why dont u do it on weekends or nights you stay cozy at home alone? or keep it when you go sleep?

then its not for u. It cant be for you anyway unless you spend your day looking at urself in the mirror lol

u have a mirror on ur desk to take in the "beauty" that is ur made up face? then its not for you lol


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

Mamita, I don't wear makeup to impress anyone. It is like clothing. Do you dress to impress other people? If so, then this argument may apply to you, but it doesn't to me. I dress in what flatters me. It doesn't matter if other people like or don't like what I am wearing...I try to always look the way I want to look. Same thing with makeup. It is applied as an adornment, NOT TO PLEASE ANYONE ELSE. It is about personal style, really and expressing one's own self.

BTW, I wash makeup off at night the same way I take off my work clothes when I get home...I am not going to wear a business suit and heels to sleep.


----------



## Mamita (Nov 10, 2009)

that's the whole thing, if you're trying to wear something that flatters urself that's not humble 
1st timothy 2 9: In like manner also, that women adorn themselves in modest apparel, with shamefacedness and sobriety; not with broided hair, or gold, or pearls, or costly array; 
10: But (which becometh women professing godliness) with good works. 

proverbs 31 30: Favour is deceitful, and beauty is vain: but a woman that feareth the LORD, she shall be praised. 

as for adornments everywhere u see it in the bible it's relating to sin egypt or harlots, same thing with paint make up 

Jeremiah 4:30: And when thou art spoiled, what wilt thou do? Though thou clothest thyself with crimson, though thou deckest thee with ornaments of gold, though thou rentest thy face with painting, in vain shalt thou make thyself fair; thy lovers will despise thee, they will seek thy life. 

1st peter 3:3Your beauty should not come from outward adornment, such as braided hair and the wearing of gold jewelry and fine clothes. 4Instead, it should be that of your inner self, the unfading beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which is of great worth in God's sight. 5For this is the way the holy women of the past who put their hope in God used to make themselves beautiful. 

no i dont dress to impress other people i dress in what covers me enough, dont wear pants or cleavage or tank tops. I only think of covering myself when i shop or dress


----------



## Mamita (Nov 10, 2009)

and why would you adorn something if you're content with it? 

u must be content with it enough since when u get home u take it off, but not when u're in front of people... yet u say u dont adorn for anyone else

adorning is to enhence, why you enhencing with make up what u have? do u enhence all day even when "not anyone else" is around? if not its FOR everybody else

Its sad you dont think u can express urself with just your lifestyle, and bare face

as for style
1st John 2 :15: Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 
16: For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the *eyes*, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, this conversation has officially gone in a direction that it wasn't meant to go...When I say that I dress in a "flattering" manner, all I mean by that is that I dress in clothing that suits me. Nothing more, nothing less. The implication that that statment would mean that I am dressing in an "enticing" or "lustful" manner is unfortunately an incorrect assumption. If you knew me, you would know that I skew very conservative and modest in my apparel. (And much to my own "detriment" because most of my friends think I dress "old!")

In an earlier post I did say that I felt like I look better with makeup on than without, I readily admit that. What I am hearing you say in your replies is that you feel that if a woman wears makeup she must be discontent with her appearance and wanting to please other people, for, to be content with one's self, you would not need makeup in the first place...that could be true of many women...but tell me this, if wearing makeup = discontentment, then why are so many women wearing makeup and discontent and not wearing makeup and discontent? Makeup isn't the issue in your argument love. And sadly, I think you have a slightly distorted view of makeup and adornment in general. There is nothing wrong with women expressing their femininity in wearing makeup and wearing pretty clothes. Now if you want to twist what I am saying and go off into extremes, I can't stop you. But I think I have been clear in stating that we exercise balance in all of this. 

Your opinion is noted.


----------



## Mamita (Nov 10, 2009)

all im saying is makeup is not of God 

if you want to be a christian woman that represents God everyday all day and doesnt represent the world there are things you dont do, dont wear, etc...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

Mamita said:


> *all im saying is makeup is not of God *
> 
> if you want to be a christian woman that represents God everyday all day and doesnt represent the world there are things you dont do, dont wear, etc...


 This is such a funny saying...oh, my goodness.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I rarely wear Makeup. I don't like that way it feels on my face. But thank G-d I was blessed with great skin so when I do I just put on a little lipstick. But I am all about the skin care. that is where I am the product junkie. I like makeup I love having it in my house but as far as wearing it everyday I don't. Also I am kind of lazy too. I find it a chore to get up and put on makeup everyday. I would win this challenge easy


 
You called me out... I'm 'lazy' too.   

But I have to say that not wearing makeup has made me more aware about my skin care.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

coco_diva4 said:


> I see when I leave the CF board I get called out..A makeup line that would be something..and if it would make the beautiful divine Shimme wear makeup again well..idk..
> 
> I sleep sounds so good right now..if only I could relax..today has been a day..my newborn nephew broke out of the for his debut..Im soo happy..


Congratulations on your new Baby Nephew!    

And yes, Girl, I'd wear your 'Sweet Coco' Line of makeup.    

Now don't get me started on new shoes.... got me about over 100 pair.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I like wearing makeup...it's a girl thang
> 
> I don't wear foundation much...but, I do wear eyeshadow, eyeliner and mascara. I wear a nice lipliner and lipgloss.
> 
> ...


I didn't say Nuthin'   

I'm innocent, I tell ya!   I'm innocent.... 

But your eye makeup is beautiful.  You helped me grow my lashes with the SAA (Saved Anointed and Appointed)   and the Castor oil treatments.   I have tons of clear mascara in my makeup case for new batches of the SAA.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

"Makeup is not of God..."

Jesus said something profound in the 15th Chapter of the book of Matthew. The Pharisees wanted to debate with Him because they saw the disciples eating food when they had not washed their hands. You see it was against the Law to eat before washing your hands, it was taught that by doing so, you made your food unclean.

Jesus answered the Pharisees and said, Vs. 11: "It is not what goes into the mouth of the man that defiles him; it is what comes out of the mouth that defiles..." Therefore, what comes out of the mouth is indicative of the heart of the man, and what he truly believes...

Sometimes we get caught up in faulty thinking in what really defiles and is "unGodly." Makeup is not what God is looking at when He looks at us. Now if you feel that it is not for you, so be it. Please don't be so quick to condemn other people, that's dangerous.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Mamita, I don't wear makeup to impress anyone. It is like clothing. Do you dress to impress other people? If so, then this argument may apply to you, but it doesn't to me. I dress in what flatters me. It doesn't matter if other people like or don't like what I am wearing...I try to always look the way I want to look. Same thing with makeup. It is applied as an adornment, NOT TO PLEASE ANYONE ELSE. It is about personal style, really and expressing one's own self.
> 
> *BTW, I wash makeup off at night the same way I take off my work clothes when I get home...*
> 
> *I am not going to wear a business suit and heels to sleep.*


 
  Good answer   

But Ummmm, I have a 'slight' confession about this....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> "Makeup is not of God..."
> 
> Jesus said something profound in the 15th Chapter of the book of Matthew. The Pharisees wanted to debate with Him because they saw the disciples eating food when they had not washed their hands. You see it was against the Law to eat before washing your hands, it was taught that by doing so, you made your food unclean.
> 
> ...


Girl...you said it!  I'm sorry ya'll...but, I'm still laughing..excuse me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Good answer
> 
> But Ummmm, I have a 'slight' confession about this....


I wanna know....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This is such a funny saying...oh, my goodness.


Girl, you know it's true.... 



That it's funny....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wanna know....


 
 No you don't.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavvy & Shimmie, thanks for your support I was sorta feeling like


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> No you don't.


 
OOOOH for real though, me too!

Lemme get back to work!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Nice & Wavvy & Shimmie, thanks for your support I was sorta feeling like


Awwww,


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wanna know....


 


joy2day said:


> OOOOH for real though, me too!
> 
> Lemme get back to work!


 
It's for grown folks.   You two are too young.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 10, 2009)

Often times I think that people are so caught up in "looking" like a christian that actually 'being" a christian gets lost.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

I am deleting this post.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Girl, you know it's true....
> 
> 
> 
> That it's funny....






Shimmie said:


> No you don't.


Yes I do!



joy2day said:


> Nice & Wavvy & Shimmie, thanks for your support I was sorta feeling like


Girl, you are right on about this one.



joy2day said:


> OOOOH for real though, me too!
> 
> Lemme get back to work!


You were suppose to say "fo real doh"



Shimmie said:


> It's for grown folks.   You two are too young.


Hey....I'll take that and I'm 



MoniintheMiddle said:


> Often times I think that people are so caught up in "looking" like a christian that actually 'being" a christian gets lost.


Girl...thank you.



joy2day said:


> I am deleting this post.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes I do!
> 
> Girl, you are right on about this one.
> 
> ...


 
You know I was messin' with yall heads..... 

Right?   



That's what happens when I don't wear makeup.   I am outta control


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> You know I was messin' with yall heads.....
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be you if you didn't mess with me


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^^^You're a sweetie. Hey Nice & Wavvy, were you the one that started the Silk Aminos for the eyelashes thread way back when? I think I rememberd your name in that thread, it is really long...how are you guys doing with that? I know Shimmie says that this is what she does; have you guys seen noticeable improvement (growth lengrh) in your lashes?


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL at Shimmie! You really made me laugh today.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> ^^^^^You're a sweetie. Hey Nice & Wavvy, were you the one that started the Silk Aminos for the eyelashes thread way back when? I think I rememberd your name in that thread, it is really long...how are you guys doing with that? I know Shimmie says that this is what she does; have you guys seen noticeable improvement (growth lengrh) in your lashes?


So are you...  No girl...I can't remember who it was....but, it did work.  My lashes got as long as I wanted, and then I stopped.  My lashes never fell out or anything since I stopped, so you should try it.



joy2day said:


> LOL at Shimmie! You really made me laugh today.


She made me laugh last night...she is out of control


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> So are you... No girl...I can't remember who it was....but, it did work. My lashes got as long as I wanted, and then I stopped. My lashes never fell out or anything since I stopped, so you should try it.
> 
> She made me laugh last night...*she is out of control*


Hey!  I'm innocent I tell ya' !   I'm totally and completely innocent.      You try na' take away my cell phone priviledges...  

As for the SAA...  Here's the thread; you were sharing about it here.   The SAA convo starts at post #33.

*Ummmmm, Miss Joy2Joy.... *

**  WARNING *   *

*The following thread is outta control.  *

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3757523&highlight=saa#post3757523

Precious Wavy, we had some good threads up in here... no sense at all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

yep, yep 



Shimmie said:


> Hey!  I'm innocent I tell ya' !   I'm totally and completely innocent.      You try na' take away my cell phone priviledges...
> 
> As for the SAA...  Here's the thread; you were sharing about it here.   The SAA convo starts at post #33.
> 
> ...


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

Shimmie...you can get your cellie back if you would please pray right now for the lady that says we NOW gonna go to hell for praising God on Sunday!  Apparently we have *all* been deceived all these years! What is up today?! First lipstick and now this! erplexed I need a cup of tea or sumthin! How about a piece of that cake in Nice's sig, it look delish!

Thanks for the thread, I'll read through it when I get home this eve.

I think this convo is done!



Shimmie said:


> Hey! I'm innocent I tell ya' ! I'm totally and completely innocent.  You try na' take away my cell phone priviledges...
> 
> As for the SAA... Here's the thread; you were sharing about it here. The SAA convo starts at post #33.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Shimmie...you can get your cellie back if you would please pray right now for the lady that says we NOW gonna go to hell for praising God on Sunday!  Apparently we have *all* been deceived all these years! What is up today?! First lipstick and now this! erplexed I need a cup of tea or sumthin! How about a piece of that cake in Nice's sig, it look delish!
> 
> Thanks for the thread, I'll read through it when I get home this eve.
> 
> I think this convo is done!


Well, she didn't actually say that we are going to hell for praising God on a Sunday, but....what she was saying wasn't kosher

Now, you can't have that cake...we have to keep our shape...look, but you can't touch!


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

The implication for Seventh Day Adventists is that we (Christians who worship on Sunday) are all in error, therefore we are worshiping satan and not God. So to me, she didn't actually say those words, true,  but that is what she is essentially saying. I had a lady from a Seventh Day church try to debate me on this before. It is so sad that they don't see the obvious...

Pretty please, just a little nibble...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> The implication for Seventh Day Adventists is that we (Christians who worship on Sunday) are all in error, therefore we are worshiping satan and not God. So to me, she didn't actually say those words, true,  but that is what she is essentially saying. I had a lady from a Seventh Day church try to debate me on this before. It is so sad that they don't see the obvious...
> 
> Pretty please, just a little nibble...


I was once a Seventh Day Adventists, so I understand exactly what she was saying too.  This is why it bothered me so much, because its a condemnation.  God uses me so mightily, why would he use me in the way he does, and not allow me to be with Him for eternity because I choose to worship Him on a Sunday?  I have never, ever said that those who choose to worship on a Saturday is wrong for doing so...I would never do it.

And, no..you can't have a nibble


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

Well love, thanks for at least knowing where I am coming from. And I praise God that your eyes have been opened. Never in a milliion years would I ever condemn someone for worshiping El Elyon, the Lord Jesus Christ, The Magnificent Holy Spirit! I noticed that these particular people become very puffed up and arrogant in the condesending tone, and it is just too much. I have noticed the threads about "the Sabbath" lately, and I felt that the spirit in which this comes is not Godly AT ALL. And that is all I will say about that...

I guess I will give up on getting a piece of cake now 



Nice & Wavy said:


> I was once a Seventh Day Adventists, so I understand exactly what she was saying too. This is why it bothered me so much, because its a condemnation. God uses me so mightily, why would he use me in the way he does, and not allow me to be with Him for eternity because I choose to worship Him on a Sunday? I have never, ever said that those who choose to worship on a Saturday is wrong for doing so...I would never do it.
> 
> And, no..you can't have a nibble


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> * Shimmie...you can get your cellie back*
> 
> 
> if you would please pray right now for the lady that says we NOW gonna go to hell for praising God on Sunday!  Apparently we have *all* been deceived all these years! What is up today?! First lipstick and now this! erplexed I need a cup of tea or sumthin! How about a piece of that cake in Nice's sig, it look delish!
> ...


 
Thanks for saving my 'cellie' priviledges.      I knew I could count on you.

See when I'm on the 5:08 ccmmuter train, as soon as I get above 'ground' 'Wavy' and I are on the phone and she starts stuff..... folks be looking at me thinking I'm the one who's crazy.    

Ooooops.   Sorry Precious Wavy....  We still sisters ..... right.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Well love, thanks for at least knowing where I am coming from. And I praise God that your eyes have been opened. Never in a milliion years would I ever condemn someone for worshiping El Elyon, the Lord Jesus Christ, The Magnificent Holy Spirit! I noticed that these particular people become very puffed up and arrogant in the condesending tone, and it is just too much. I have noticed the threads about "the Sabbath" lately, and I felt that the spirit in which this comes is not Godly AT ALL. And that is all I will say about that...
> 
> I guess I will give up on getting a piece of cake now


I just wish that the Body of Christ can one day, be on one accord.  It can be very draining in the soul for me at times to see such distractions happen on a daily basis in this forum.  I try not to come in here that much, because of it...but, I do come in because I miss the communication with the saints on LHCF.  When are WE going to get it right?  When are WE going to see those that don't know Him, Jesus, come to the foot of the cross here in the CF?  I'm drained....

Now, good...don't ask again.  Keep that shape pretty, young lady


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> The implication for Seventh Day Adventists is that we (Christians who worship on Sunday) are all in error, therefore we are worshiping satan and not God. So to me, she didn't actually say those words, true, but that is what she is essentially saying. I had a lady from a Seventh Day church try to debate me on this before. It is so sad that they don't see the obvious...
> 
> Pretty please, just a little nibble...


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, she didn't actually say that we are going to hell for praising God on a Sunday, but....what she was saying wasn't kosher
> 
> Now, you can't have that cake...we have to keep our shape...look, but you can't touch!


 
Okay, what did I miss?    I'm loopy here.    

Don't say amen to that .... Precious Wavy.    

But seriously, what did I miss?   

Hugs to you both and all.   I'm on my way to the train.    

OH and Ummm,    Sis, I'll be underground because of the train......... not because I go to Chuch on Sunday..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks for saving my 'cellie' priviledges.      I knew I could count on you.
> 
> See when I'm on the 5:08 ccmmuter train, as soon as I get above 'ground' 'Wavy' and I are on the phone and she starts stuff..... folks be looking at me thinking I'm the one who's crazy.
> 
> Ooooops.   Sorry Precious Wavy....  We still sisters ..... right.


Look at chu, tellin all my bizness in the skreet and stuff

Yeah, we still sisters....I love you no matter what


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Okay, what did I miss?    I'm loopy here.
> 
> Don't say amen to that .... Precious Wavy.
> 
> ...


You didn't miss much

Amen...ooppsss


----------



## joy2day (Nov 10, 2009)

erplexed That's all folkserplexed


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> erplexed That all folkserplexed


Now, we shall  cause that's wassup!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Look at chu, tellin all my bizness in the skreet and stuff
> 
> Yeah, we still sisters....I love you no matter what


 
  Yep, you know I tell it all.   

Thanks sis  



Nice & Wavy said:


> You didn't miss much
> 
> *Amen...ooppsss *


 
  You just had to say it....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2009)

joy2day said:


> erplexed That's all folkserplexed


 
   But Joy...

I didn't get to sing.  It ain't o'va til the short lady sings.  

You do know this?   Right ?   It IS Written!  I read it somewhere. 



Okay.... clearing throat.  _'Meeeeee, Me, Me, Me, Me, "_

_The itsy bitsy spider _
_went up the water spout._
_Down came the rain _
_and washed my mascara out._

_Out came the sun _
_and dried up all the rain._
_And I had to re-apply _
_my mascara once again.  :reddancer:_


Okay, that's all.   Like my song?


----------



## joy2day (Nov 11, 2009)

That made my morning!!!! You have NO idea! I actually should be off today, but I am going in to work in a a few, and I am a little salty about that, so thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2009)

joy2day said:


> That made my morning!!!! You have NO idea! I actually should be off today, but I am going in to work in a a few, and I am a little salty about that, so thanks for the laugh!


 
Awwwwwww, yuu're so welcome.  I have my moments.   

Have a blessed day full of Joy, for the Joy of the Lord is your strength and your name which lives in your heart.  :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose:


----------

